# Lurker, ready to try to do it right...



## Maddy (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello all!
This is our 3rd year with bees, and it has been an adventure, to say the least.
I joined a while back, but honestly have been somewhat overwhelmed/intimidated by how much there seems to be one needs to know about beekeeping.

But, as time and the bees have been teaching us, it starts to make sense after awhile. Then the fear and intimidation factors subside a bit, and learning it all gets a little easier. I'm at that point. I think...
So, I'm stepping up and 'officially' saying "Hello fellow beeks! I LOVE BEES!!!!"

Nice to meet you all!
~Maddy


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome Maddy. And don't sweat it, the bees can fix most of our errors and omissions.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Maddy!


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome Maddy. If the bees didn't teach me new things all the time it wouldn't be as intriguing/fun. I agree with jbeshearse, the bees have been very forgiving of my screw ups (mostly caused by over thinking and interfering).

BTW, the North Florida is weighing in heavy on your post.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Maddy (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello again, all! Thank you for the warm welcome!

When I was truly wet behind the ears, I was fortunate enough to see Michael Bush at a local beeks get together (not realizing his stature within the Industry). He did SO much to reassure me as a noob, by telling all of us assembled that "Bees have been around millions of years in spite of beekeepers." And of course the tenet of "ask 10 bee keepers a question, you'll get 11 answers."

It still took the better part of 2 years, and the loss of a couple colonies, and the discovery of 3 swarms this past Spring, and all the mistakes and joys of life experience lessons, to be past the worst of the "what the hell am I doing?" blues... 

If any of you are into the FaceBook thing, I have a page, "LoveBees," that tries to just spread the word. 

SO looking forward to interacting with you all more here. Thank you again!
~Maddy

By the way, We are in Colorado, near the foothills of Pikes Peak, about 5,600 feet above sea level. The hubby was born in Florida, and he laughingly said it figures the Florida beeks would be so friendly... 
~M


----------

